# My Mount from Last Years Kill



## RLocke01 (Sep 11, 2012)

Just got this back Friday and I love it. Wall pedestal mount. I need to take some better pictures of it but heres what I got now.


----------



## DSGB (Sep 11, 2012)

Nice buck and the mount looks good!


----------



## Hoss (Sep 11, 2012)

Fine addition to the wall.  Congrats.

Hoss


----------



## xjd33x (Sep 11, 2012)

Nice buck, and mount. Congratulations.


----------



## Milkman (Sep 11, 2012)

Great looking buck !!!


----------



## Stumper (Sep 12, 2012)

Nice buck and mount, congrats!


----------



## T-N-T (Sep 16, 2012)

I like the plaque the deer is on.  Get tired of same ol thing.  That is a nice and refreshing way to go.  I think it looks pretty dang good.  It also helps the deer is on the bigger side.


----------



## Lparker73 (Nov 12, 2012)

looks great


----------



## tinydaniel78 (Jan 4, 2013)

Good symmetrical rack


----------



## bond195 (Jan 7, 2013)

very nice


----------



## Robert Harmon (Jan 7, 2013)

nice buck


----------



## jpatton (Feb 14, 2013)

looks great


----------



## yellowfin (Feb 14, 2013)

Lookin good


----------

